# nuthin' better to do on my day off



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

1943 Enfield .303 British versus Kroger 1/2 gallon milk jug filled with water.
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/esoxhunter/?action=view&current=P1000366.flv


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Poor milk jug didnt stand much of a chance


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats pretty cool. next time try red food coloring


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

My wifes cousin and I went out to shoot 1 gal jugs filled with water with a .338 Win. Set the jugs about 3 feet apart, I shot first, hit my jug, and they both exploded. Must have been enough of a shock wave to do it.
Brian


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

not sure why but that is hilarious!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Seriously doubt a shock wave, most likely the bullet fragmented and hit the other jug


----------

